# .avi.001



## metroraiden (Apr 4, 2006)

okay i have these three video files with .avi.001 .avi.002 .avi003 . i was wondering how to combine these to watch them cuz i cant watch them seperately. if it was .part1.rar than i would know how to combine theme. but yeah it isnt so help plz . i'd apreciate it


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Use Hjsplit for joining them back up. It creates split files numbered as yours so was probably the program that split them. To join them, run the program, click the input file and browse to the .001 file. It finds the rest automatically as long as they're in the same folder.
http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#win32


----------



## metroraiden (Apr 4, 2006)

thnx a bunch


----------

